

GCSE Computing Exam Paper - ig1
http://www.ocr.org.uk/download/assess_mat/ocr_31050_sam_gcse_2010_sam_a451.pdf

======
ig1
Following the conversation about teaching programming in schools, I thought
people might be interested in this exam paper.

GCSE Computing was introduced this year for the first time as an optional
course for those aged 14-16, it's the only examined course at an under-16
level that requires programming.

Here's the specification of the course if anyones interested:
[http://www.ocr.org.uk/download/kd/ocr_31053_kd_gcse_2010_spe...](http://www.ocr.org.uk/download/kd/ocr_31053_kd_gcse_2010_spec.pdf)

